# WG111V2 and Ndiswrapper[solved]

## Caeberos

when I modprobe ndiswrapper my keyboards locks and doesn't input anything to the computer.  The mouse and rest of the system continue to respond normally until I hard reboot because I have no idea what else to do at that point, I don't know if the device is responding because I can't think of a way to get to it without a keyboard.

has anyone had this issue or know how to fix it?

-CaeLast edited by Caeberos on Wed Sep 06, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Caeberos

Alright I have solved one problem and found another

```
modprobe ndiswrapper && iwconfig && rmmod ndiswrapper
```

produces this output

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          RTS thr:2432 B   Fragment thr:2432 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

So that means that the wireless adaptor is working, but WHY DOES MY KEYBOARD LOCK UP????

This might mean I need to wait for a new kernel version to come out.... anyone?

-Cae

----------

## Caeberos

solved... I downgraded to ndiswrapper 1.5

----------

